# Help!! Strongsville HobbyTown USA, OUT OF BUSINESS



## markiam9 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi,
My name is Mark, i live is Strongsville, Ohio and a few summers ago i dropped my Savage XL off to get some work done to it. 2 weeks later i went back and the store was out of business. No one called me to pick my truck up and i have no leads to contact anyone. I was told the owner name is Steve but i need a phone number for him, can anyone help me?


----------

